# Application Torrent



## nenon (30 Août 2012)

Hello, juste une petite question rapide, le bit torrent sur iPad n'est toujours pas dactualité? 
J'ai lu qu'il était possible de s'en servir via un client web mais les pages que j'ai visite n'existent plus... Rien de nouveau a l'horizon? 
Merci,


----------



## GQuentin (31 Août 2012)

ITransmission 2 sur cydia ?


----------

